# unable to play UDF file...



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

hi,i have got a movie DVD,which it says is a UDF dis.
but whn i autoplay it on VLC,it neither allows me to click on any of the menu icons nor i am able to play the whole movie.
is thr any way with which i can convert the whole file to a single dvd movie??

thnx all...


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

A UDF disc does not describe what type of file or files are on the disc, it merely describes how the disc was created.
Whether or not you can convert the contents to regular DVD video depends on the type of files that are on it so I can't help with that.

To be able to read the existing disc properly you may need to install a UDF reader, and your DVD drive must be a multi-read capable model: http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/udf/software_updates.html


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

thnx for the response.
whnver i insert the dvd,it autoplays in the VLC player but the thing is that,it doesnt go beyond the title track.so whn i go and explore the contents on the DVD,it displays to folders(audio and video ts) as we find on a normal dvd.and thr r files like .bup,.ifo,.vob etc just like a normal dvd.
so my question is,if its a normal dvd then why i m nt able to play the whole movie on vlc except the title?
one more fact,the DVD is played normally on a DVD player.
thnx again.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

RIP or copy the contents to the HDD and test. That will rule out the disc type as the problem. Aside from that, I'd have to say it was the way it was authored.


----------

